# My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

My car sounds like a whale when I am at about .8-.9 bar of boost, and slightly on the gas, or when I let off, it is seperate to the blowoff, previous I had a bad DV that would not hold boost, and so I replaced it, and on came this noise
I need to get this fixed, and suggestions? Boost leak of some sort, or is there some other valve in the turbo system to check?

TIA


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (Bboble)*

Did you say BOV (Blow Off Valve)? You know that you can't really use a true BOV on a MAF equiped car, right? causes all sorts of problems. You should be using a DV (Diverter Valve). What kind of vaqlve did you put in there? Another diaphram style like the OEM Bosch or a piston type like Forge? Could it be leaking again?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (duandcc)*

When he says replaced, I'm thinking the stock bov. Sounds like a boost leak, see it you can get your hands on a smoke machine and check the intake system. I would imagine your local shop should have one... good luck.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (duandcc)*

My bad, I mean to say the DV, I replaced it with the 710N, I pressure checked the valve, your right, I need to get a smoke machine, and check all the plumbing!
Any other ideas?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (Bboble)*

You realize that even the N valve can't take that much boost for very long, right? It's generally used in low to mid boost situations, never above 0.7 bar of boost. If you are pushing close to 1 full bar of boost, you really need to upgrade to a piston type DV like a Forge or Baileys...I still say you've got a boost leak, likely yo8ur Bosch DV...


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (duandcc)*

or maybe he put his Bypass Valve on backwards?
It's happened.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (SuperGroove)*

Ahh...good point. The Bosch DVs do get louder when backwards.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (SuperGroove)*

Negative... It is put on properly


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (Bboble)*

Would it even work on backwards?


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (Bboble)*

it wouldn't work, but it's possible to mount it the wrong way.
I had to look at the diagram a coupel times while installing my BPV.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (SuperGroove)*

SIMPLE... There are only two ways really... Bottom part on intake side, vs side port in intake side!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (Bboble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bboble* »_SIMPLE... There are only two ways really... Bottom part on intake side, vs side port in intake side!

tell that to the guy who used to own Frank Amoroso's car.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_it wouldn't work, but it's possible to mount it the wrong way.
I had to look at the diagram a coupel times while installing my BPV.

Not true, there are lots of people running them backwards on purpose (because they woosh louder when backwards). Basically instead of the boost holding the diaphram close, it tries to hold it open and the internal spring has to hold it closed. it works at least until the spring wears out.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (duandcc)*

umm...people would rather hear the wooshing, than have all their boost?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (SuperGroove)*

Typical MkIV VW owner


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (Haiku Master)*

I had the same problem right when I first bought the car.
I had never driven a turbo car before so I thought it was normal untill it would overboost....
I carefuly inspected EVERY hose from the turbo to the IC to the IM
I had a hose that was off the upper section of the IC just a tiny bit.
I have also heard of people blowing out thier IC's/cracked hoses etc.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_umm...people would rather hear the wooshing, than have all their boost?

It will actually hold fine against up to .8 bar of boost that is until the diapram tears. But your right, this is NOT the right way to do things. The right way is to remove the Bosh diaphram type DV, throw it in the trash and get a proper piston type DV (assuming you are not running stock boost levels, if sotck boost the Bosch DV will be fine)...


----------



## Dennis J (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (duandcc)*

moin,
@Bboble
the sound you discribe, do it sound like you blow over a bottle?
if yes, I had the same problem with my car, after changing the pop off valve. 
the sound came from the tube witch conects the pop off valve with the pressure-tube (turbo-intercooler). the air in it starts to vibrate and it makes this sound......
try to turn the pop off in another position. 1-2cm are enough.
to the pop off (dump valve, etc.)
there is one valve working very fine on my car!! 
the bailey DV 26. it´s very loud and it works up to 2 bar constant -boost. it´s a non recirculating valve, but with 2 pistons in it. i had no problems, with this valve. and i tried many of them!! i know almost all problems.. i even can´t feel any leak of power.

P.S.
please excuse my bad english.....i´ll do my very best....








regards 
Dennis J


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: My Ur-S4 sounds like a whale (Dennis J)*

Its funny you should mention that, cause my Noise went away after I took the valve off, and checked all connection near the DV area... I still have an odd noise from the hose leading to the TB, or the IC itself, maybe it is vibrating... I find the clamp for the IC to the final hose is a PITA to get to, and tighten, so maybe something odd is happending over in that area!


----------

